# My bike was stolen (link fixed)



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

My bike got stolen from the bike corral at the Reading Terminal Market in Philadelphia on Monday. Here is the security tape showing the thief:
Bike Theft 9/1/2014 - YouTube
If you have any information Please call Philadelphia police if you know this person 215-686-3093 RE: DC# 14-06-039328

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow Joe, Sorry to hear that you had this happen. Hope you get her back!


----------

